# Triangle Acres Area VI Results



## muffntuf (Jul 5, 2010)

I want to give a great big THANK YOU to Robbie Barth of Showtime Training Center in Westgate, IA for training, fitting and showing my two yearling colts, Synergy TAP and I Wanna Kiss Da Girlz TAP, this year. Without his hard work on the colts I would not be able to turn in these results for the show string with me:

Synergy TAP – Jr. Champion ASPR Stallion

Grand Champion ASPR Stallion

I Like To Move It Move It TAP – Sr. Champion ASPR Stallion

Reserve Grand Champion ASPR Stallion

BigNRich I Wanna Kiss Da Girlz TAP – Jr. Champion Classic Over Stallion

Reserve Grand Champion Classic Over Stallion

Triangle Acres Standing Ovation – Sr. Champion Classic Mare Over

Grand Champion Classic Mare Over

Kitty Kitty - Jr. Champion Classic Mare Over

Odyssey’s Holli By Golly – Jr. Champion Modern Pleasure Mare Over

Reserve Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Mare Over

I Like To Move It Move It TAP – Reserve Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Stallion – Over

Tulip – Reserve Grand Champion ASPR Mare

Trace Anderson – High Point Amateur – Shetland Division


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you leave any ribbons for other people???? I sure hope you aren't in any of my classes at Congress!!! LOL


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 24, 2010)

Ahh Thanks Kelly! I think I will be in a class or two of yours! LOL! But you show way better than I do!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, but hopefully they are looking at us!!!!


----------

